# Motorola Droid 2 Global - Bootloader Bug



## masterwdf (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello.

I have a problem with my phone "Motorola Droid 2 Global", happens to update to version 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich for Cyanogenmod 9 ... but to enter recovery mode had to do with the bootstrap to recognize me ... update files was updated fine until the logo appears and stayed cyanogen loading ... happened about 10 or 15 minutes and stayed in that logo, I had to remove the battery to restart the phone ... try to start again but stayed the same in the logo of cyanogen, enter recovery mode with the physical keys and gave factory reset, to do this ... now entered the cell with version 4.0, but there was a problem kept coming up a poster phone error ... then start the bootstrap again to reinstall the update again and gave in bootstrap recovery ... Now it happens that stays on the motorola logo and does not start again, if I can get into recovery mode with the physical keys but I can not install any room by that means that I get error signature, quite apart from the battery I get a question mark so you can not be charged, if home is left in the motorola logo and startup tmb if I can only enter recovery mode and factory reset probe giving and as usual, the problem of the room that I can not install recovery mode is the default bootloader is not unlocked.

I hope you can help me with this problem, thanks.









Greetings.


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

Paragraphs Please! I'm having trouble understanding what you said, but I think you are saying that you cant get into custom recovery.

Are you using the Droid 2 bootstrapper app or Rom Toolbox to install the custom recovery and bootstrapper?


----------



## masterwdf (Oct 29, 2012)

Morlok8k said:


> Paragraphs Please! I'm having trouble understanding what you said, but I think you are saying that you cant get into custom recovery.
> 
> Are you using the Droid 2 bootstrapper app or Rom Toolbox to install the custom recovery and bootstrapper?


Hi.

I can go into recovery mode, but I can not install rooms.

My phone can not enter the system, is always loaded into the motorola logo.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Under 4.x you /should not/ use bootstrap to get to recovery. Use the reboot option in the power menu.

Stock recovery will never allow you to install a custom rom.

Your only course of action now is to SBF, re-root, and re-install your rom via CWM.


----------



## masterwdf (Oct 29, 2012)

bikedude880 said:


> Under 4.x you /should not/ use bootstrap to get to recovery. Use the reboot option in the power menu.
> 
> Stock recovery will never allow you to install a custom rom.
> 
> Your only course of action now is to SBF, re-root, and re-install your rom via CWM.


As I can use "CWM" if I can not start the android system?

Is always loaded into the motorola logo and does not work.


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

How to sbf...

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global-hacks/147264-official-2-4-330-d2g-sbf-tbh.html

For more info follow link below and read, read, read.
Then read again.

I recommend using the .608 sbf file instead of .330
Also found in the link below(as well as other places)

Droid2 Global VZW
cm-9-20120819-UNOFFICIAL-droid2we
tapatalk2

Info about D2G
https://sites.google.com/site/electrogeekwiki/


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

masterwdf said:


> As I can use "CWM" if I can not start the android system?
> 
> Is always loaded into the motorola logo and does not work.


It helps when you actually /READ/ what I wrote. Then again, I've noticed almost nobody reads anymore.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> I've noticed almost nobody reads anymore.


_Welcome to my realm_
_We are both condemned to reply_
_It's a dark fate_
_(I can see your posts_
_I can see your posts)_
_THE ETERNAL FORUMS_

_I see they still don't read_
_Each night I post in pain_

_And blood tears I cry_
_They didn't search and they didn't find_
_Cut off from my friend's thread_

(Now listening to Blind Guardian - Blood Tears, please excuse this bit of offtopic.)


----------

